# Call from from irish mobile about my UB tracker



## elcato (5 Dec 2017)

I just got a call from an 087 number about my tracker redress and telling me they wanted to verify that my address is still the same for future communication. They also stated that I was impacted in some way. I didn't give too much information over the phone but did confirm first line off address. They did seem to have the information at hand but I'm wary that it was a mobile phone number rather than a switch of landline. Anyone else get this ?


----------



## SaySomething (5 Dec 2017)

There are a number of mortgage advisors working on the project and I have received a phone call from one of them in relation to the tracker examination. 

What I would say is that rather than you verifying your information, you should ask them to verify what information they hold on file for you. Also, preferably only deal with them via letter. You really need to have conversations on the record on your end.


----------



## elcato (5 Dec 2017)

I was aware from the outset and the only thing I divulged was the first line of address, he repeated the rest later as well as my account number so I beleve it to be legit. He seemed to be stating that all correspondence will be in written form from now on - it was just the mobile number that threw me.


----------



## Banking17 (5 Dec 2017)

Do we know where they received your personal info to begin with


----------



## SaySomething (5 Dec 2017)

Banking17 said:


> Do we know where they received your personal info to begin with


They are employees of Ulster Bank but not based in the office. They are members of the mobile mortgage management team: http://digital.ulsterbank.ie/person...l?intcam=I_PC_HPTO_0_Mtg_MrtgeGen_HPMtg_C1_a1


----------



## elcato (6 Dec 2017)

SaySomething said:


> They are employees of Ulster Bank but not based in the office. They are members of the mobile mortgage management team


Excellent spot. Thank you. I can confirm that the number was from one of those guys in Dublin as they have them on the drill-down link.


----------

